# {SOLVED}Can't view .JPG files



## lazlo (Feb 2, 2001)

I have a pentium 2 300mhz computer running win 98 when I receive a download that contains .JPG file and click on it I am never able to view it ,nothing happens? Any help would be appreciated Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you double clicking on it? Does a box open and ask you if you want to open it or save it to disk?


----------



## Rokko Ralph (Apr 24, 2000)

Is this a downloaded file that has been save to a folder, or are you in the downloading stage like AcaCandy suggested?
What type of icon does the .jpg file show up as?
If it is in a folder open it. (if it's on the desktop open some other folder) Open tools, folder options, then click on the file types tab. Scroll down and see if you can find the .jpg extension. If you can, select it and see what program is registered to open it.
For a quick solution try holding shift and right clicking on the .jpg file. Select "open with" and pick a program to open that file.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

When you receive the .jpg is it a white box with a red cross in it? I get them and its a .jpg that didn't upload correctly. Failing that, do you have Quicktime? 

Regards

eddie


----------



## skyman (Jan 30, 2001)

Look at this site:

http://www.windows-help.net/bbs/Forum2HTML/009622.html

skyman


----------



## lazlo (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks to all of you. The file succesfully downloads (no red cross) .The icon is shaped like a text doc, but has red and I think blue emblum.Rokko your suggestion of holding shift and right clicking and "open with" worked I could use almost any picture program. So why can't I just double click on it to open it? Thanks again


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does double clicking work elsewhere on your computer for you?


----------



## lazlo (Feb 2, 2001)

Yes double clicking works everywhere except in this case. It's as if the computer does kno what to do with it.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

You said it had a red and blue emblum. Does it have the little, how can I write it?.... paintbrush sticking off the side. This is the default icon. Have you looked at the properties and seen that its called .jpg?

eddie


----------



## lazlo (Feb 2, 2001)

No paint brush it sort of like the "flying window" and yes the properties shows it as .JPG file as I said above it worked as Rokko Ralph suggested


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

When you did the select>shift+rightclick>open with drill, did you select IExplore and then check the "always use this.." box?

If you didn't check it then you have not made the association permanent.


----------



## Rokko Ralph (Apr 24, 2000)

Yes, as Rollin' Rog said if you want it to open in a program when you double click, you need to need to make the association permenent. You can do this a couple of ways:

Open an folder. Open tools, folder options, then click on the file types tab. Scroll down to the .jpg extension and select it. Click the change button and select the program you want to open it. If you can't find a .jpg extension there, then click new, enter the extension and click ok. Then repeat the steps in this paragraph again. While you're there you might want to repeat the process for .JPE and .JPEG. They are also JPEG extensions. If you have trouble with this you can do it Rollin' Rog's way. BOL


----------



## lazlo (Feb 2, 2001)

THANK to all


----------

